# Flexible Black Poly Tube and ABS Fittings?



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey guys, doing some work at my brothers cabin. We have to redo some grey water lines. Sorry for the more personal question as opposed to work related but, figured if anyone would know, you guys would.

Question: Can you attach flexible black poly tube to ABS fittings using ABS cement? My Bro said just do it but, I refused and wanted to check with the experts first  !!! Thanx for your responses!!!


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

No, the poly takes the press-in grey fittings and hose clamps. You can get the fittings to go to ABS but you can't just glue them 'less you wanna go back. Rich.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanx Reveivl, I'm glad I said no to my Bro's request. He was "just do it" but I refused. He's mad at me for not doing it but it should be done right... thanx for you input!!! Cheers!!


----------

